# Not receiving Olympics HD 148 & 9425



## Samich (Aug 12, 2004)

After Tech Talk on Monday I was excited to tune in the High Def Olympics channel on either 148 or 9425. They did not exist.

Yesterday, I called tech support and inquired about it. The initial response was "they're not on yet". Then they checked on their receiver and said, "they're on, but you need L187 software".

Fair enough, I waited until this evening, L187 had downloaded while I was at work, yet still no channels. Called tech support again and was told that I need to subscribe to the locals. I responded that it doesn't say that on the website, and the guy said, well, that's what you need. OK, I'll subscribe to locals, and I let the guy go.

5 minutes later, I have locals, but no 148 or 9425. Call tech support again, this guy says locals have nothing to do with it, and that the channels will not show up until Friday night for opening ceremonies.

Long story short, is anyone else getting these channels? I'm concerned as they said the channels were on during my first tech support call.

I'd really like to start setting some timers.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Neither one of these channels is active yet. I would expect to see them show up about mid-afternoon Friday.


----------



## chuckbernard (Aug 3, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Neither one of these channels is active yet. I would expect to see them show up about mid-afternoon Friday.


Great. I was worried that there was a problem with the 921.

This leads me to another question. When I was installing the 921 a few weeks ago, I did it with only a Dish500 since I didn't have the right switch to connect my 300 dish. A week later when I received the 64 switch and installed it, I couldn't get the CBSHD station to appear.

Even after doing check switch 2 times! All appeared to be alright and all three satellites were coming in strong. Still no programming from the 148 satellite.

Only after rebooting the 921 did I pick up the new channels.

So, what triggers the 921 to see new channels and pick up the information in the guide? Is it a reboot? Or only during nightly guide updates?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The new channels should just appear when they are turned on. I don't know if a reboot will be necessary or not. I guess we'll probably find out this afternoon...


----------



## chuckbernard (Aug 3, 2004)

Well, if anybody starts receiving HD 148 & 9425 then please post it. I still do not see anything and I want to avoid rebooting too many times... 

Thanks


----------



## ctdish (Apr 9, 2004)

9425 is on now with a message saying Olympic coverage will start at 1 am EDT tape delayed. John


----------



## pweezil (Oct 11, 2002)

chuckbernard said:


> Well, if anybody starts receiving HD 148 & 9425 then please post it. I still do not see anything and I want to avoid rebooting too many times...
> 
> Thanks


Chuck,
I just got 9425 after a switch check. It could have been a coincidence but either way it's there now.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

They're on for me in L.A. with message banner...looking forward to all the hockey coverage


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

chuckbernard said:


> Well, if anybody starts receiving HD 148 & 9425 then please post it. I still do not see anything and I want to avoid rebooting too many times...
> 
> Thanks


They're both now up with a banner indicating tape delayed coverage commences at 1:00AM EDT.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I see them too, but can't create a new favorites list for olympics channels only.

-Chris


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

pweezil said:


> Chuck,
> I just got 9425 after a switch check. It could have been a coincidence but either way it's there now.
> 
> Instead of their there now- what's their now? The channel numbers? Your watching something? Your getting "tape delay starts at 1 am? Please be more specific... Thank you


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

When i key on 9425 i get a message on the screen that my smart card does not currently have authorization to view or purchase this program? I called and talked to a tech who told me I could not watch til after 1am est? Is this happening to you? thanks


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Are you in All Sub?

The only options on the HD feed is eitherthe blackout message or the slate


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

BFG said:


> Are you in All Sub?
> 
> The only options on the HD feed is eitherthe blackout message or the slate
> 
> ...


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

"Slate" is a term for a "slide" or "still" or "fixed" picture.

It comes from those old movie scene markers with the hinged piece of wood on top that they would clap down to make a noise so everyone knew the scene was starting.


----------



## AkShark (Jul 12, 2002)

What Bird are these on?


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm getting the same message as the previous poster. Smartcard not authorized.....Blah, Blah, Blah.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

OK, I get the same screens and no picture for HD on 9425 or 148. I called Dish Net and was told that because of the area in which I live, I am not authorized to receive HDNBC because of our local, "Chico" affiliates. The local NBC doesn't broadcast in HD! So, I guess I'm stuck with SD.


----------



## chuckbernard (Aug 3, 2004)

deweybrunner said:


> When i key on 9425 i get a message on the screen that my smart card does not currently have authorization to view or purchase this program? I called and talked to a tech who told me I could not watch til after 1am est? Is this happening to you? thanks


Sorry to some of you that are getting excited out there but if you aren't living in one of the "allowed" markets you are going to be out of luck.

Read all about it on the dish site:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/hdtv/olympics/index.shtml

f


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I had access to 148/9425 just after 11:00pm MDT here in Denver.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

As in my previous thread, a tech told me last night I would be able to get 9425 today. However, get same old message that smart card will not support. Called back. Tech said she was told by management that all 811's and 921's receivers would not get these channels. I told her some were. She all but called me a liar. If anyone finds anything out different, let me know.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Mine came up automatically and then at 1AM the Olympics started. We had the billboard notice (correct term, Simon) on at 8PM in the evening when I checked and saw 9425 had just appeared. I scrolled ahead on the guide and found the Olympics listed at 1AM and set a timer to record. It fired off fine. 
We lucked out with Hurricane Charlie so no rain fade and no wind and all my recordings went fine. I also got it on The HDTIVO but D* didn't have the channel up to set a timer record for it until a couple of minutes before 1AM. I lost the first 5 minutes as I prepared the TIVO to receive the channel. They should have done it the way Dish did with a slate.

Simon- Your movie trivia is partially correct. The term "slate" is indeed the part of the "clapboard" that is filled out with the scene - take numbers, title, reel, etc. which is held in front of the camera(s) to mark the footage. The clapboard hinged on the top is slapped down to make the noise to mark the audio - film picture sync with the Nagra audio recorder (Brand of reel to reel audio recorder used in movie making) This allows a perfect linup between cameras and sound. The correct term for that announcement still graphic full screen in TV is called a "billboard" not a "slate"


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

SimpleSimon said:


> "Slate" is a term for a "slide" or "still" or "fixed" picture.
> 
> It comes from those old movie scene markers with the hinged piece of wood on top that they would clap down to make a noise so everyone knew the scene was starting.


I've always thought that it was a bit more functional than that. The slates were smacked so the audio could be synchronized with the film later.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

deweybrunner said:


> When i key on 9425 i get a message on the screen that my smart card does not currently have authorization to view or purchase this program?
> 
> Has anyone been able to get any resolution on the "smartcard not authorized" with Dish? It looks to me that Dish worked on getting the deal with NBC for a large majority of their subs but if you live in a rural area then the hell with ya! This is not uncommon across many different industries, cater to the masses and leave the rural area sucking hind t*t. Living in an area where I can't get any HDOTA (which doesn't exist anyway) or even SDOTA for that matter, it leaves me two options. Satellite or Cable. Local cable company has two of the four major networks up and running in HD and are working on the other two. As soon as they get everything up and have a stable HD DVR I personally will be giving a lot of thought to dumping Charlie. Not that I think he gives a crap anyway. Gerry


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

DonLandis said:


> ...We had the billboard notice (correct term, Simon) ... They should have done it the way Dish did with a slate.
> 
> Simon- Your movie trivia is partially correct. The term "slate" is indeed the part of the "clapboard" that is filled out with the scene - take numbers, title, reel, etc. which is held in front of the camera(s) to mark the footage. The clapboard hinged on the top is slapped down to make the noise to mark the audio - film picture sync with the Nagra audio recorder (Brand of reel to reel audio recorder used in movie making) This allows a perfect linup between cameras and sound. The correct term for that announcement still graphic full screen in TV is called a "billboard" not a "slate"


Learning more and more everyday. I heard someone else use the term slate for billboard channels - my lexicon has been corrected.


----------



## ctdish (Apr 9, 2004)

I am on the grade B edge of two markets Providence and Hartford. I think one is allowed, Providence and the other isn't. Since I am receiving the two channels I guess I lucked out. Right now the 148 channel i is exactely the same as the over the air picture from Providence. I wonder if it will stay in sync for the rest of the Olynpics and why it started four hours latter than the local feed. John


----------



## jsa_usenet (Oct 7, 2003)

We've been watching the olympics in HD on our 921 since the beginning...

I'm not sure what crack that CSR you talked to was smoking, Dewey.



deweybrunner said:


> As in my previous thread, a tech told me last night I would be able to get 9425 today. However, get same old message that smart card will not support. Called back. Tech said she was told by management that all 811's and 921's receivers would not get these channels. I told her some were. She all but called me a liar. If anyone finds anything out different, let me know.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

jsa_usenet said:


> We've been watching the olympics in HD on our 921 since the beginning...
> 
> I'm not sure what crack that CSR you talked to was smoking, Dewey.


If you go to Dish's website, you will see that only certain markets have the Olympics on HD through the satellite feed. I was told by my local NBC station that it depended on negotiations between the cable companies whether the satellite companies would get it. Since our local cable company (Comcast) could not come to an agreement, Dish subscribers are out of luck. I don't know how the two (Comcast and Dish) are related, but that's what I was told. I'm caught between a rock and a hard place because I can't lock into my local NBC station either, so any way you have it, I'm not getting any HD Olympic coverage. As a result, I'm boycotting the Olympics and not watching it at all.


----------



## muenchris (Jan 16, 2004)

I just got an email that there is a magic Channel 100 that shows all Olympic channels at once....I do not see that CHannel 100 in my linup (that channel is supposed to be up since Aug11). I do get all Olympic channels though (HDOlympic, NBC, CNBC, MSNBC and Telemundo). The email states that 821 receivers do not get it...hmm....do 921 not get it either and Dish forgot about their "flagship"?


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't get it on my 921 either, but my 501 gets it fine. The "NBC Showcase" is supposedly also available through Dish Home. My 921 doesn't seem to be able to get that anymore either. I could have sworn I got it once upon a time, but I couldn't say in which software version it disappeared, as I have previously not had much use for it. Does anyone else get either the NBC Showcase or Dish Home?

I *do* get 148 and 9425 (as well as NBC HD OTA) but all three seem to be showing the exact same thing. I can see re-broadcasting the OTA signal through a satellite for people out of range, but what is the reason for putting identical content on two different sat channels?

-Chris


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

No, you never got "Dish Home" (channel 100) on your 921 (E*'s top of the line ace #1 box - YEAH RIGHT).


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

_"I don't know how the two (Comcast and Dish) are related, but that's what I was told. "_

When I called VOOM I had to ask this several times before it finally sunk in to my thick skull. As I now understand it was not a negotiation between the cable and DBS, but a negotiation between cable and the network, then the network dictated to dbs where they were allowed to air Olympics HD. There was no reason why VOOM had different approvals than DirecTV and Dish. VOOM doesn't know either but they are not happy about the situation. Once again, it's cable that got the advantage on this NBC relationship.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

NBC Showcase isn't available on the 921 because it's an OpenTV application, and the 921 is not an OpenTV receiver.


----------

